# Toyota Camry Warning Light Fix



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a warning light come on. Seems like every time someone else needs to use the car something breaks. I had never seen this light before. We checked all the tail lights and everything was working. It turned out to be the Third stoplight at the bottom of the rear window. The manual owners explains the repair in graphical terms. Turns out you squeeze the sides of the cover and pull it forward. A trip to Wallyworld and the repair is complete for less than $2. The bulb was indeed blown and now the warning light is off. It is amazing that the mid range Camry even has this feature. I have owned this car for 11 years and I continue to learn more and more things. Just the other day I foudn out the clock also can display the outside temps in degrees C anf F.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Blond way to fix:"Why don't you just cut that wire off!"


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> Blond way to fix:"Why don't you just cut that wire off!"


If I did that the light on the instrument cluster would always be on and I would not know if I have any other blown taillights.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Good info, but I thought that is why I carry black electrical tape to cover up the idiot light.


----------

